# Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer



## littledevil85ds (15. Juni 2009)

*Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

habe da mal ein Problem.
Von einer Bekannten habe ich das Medio 96400 Notebook bekommen.
Mein Problem damit ist, dass der CPU Lüfter immer zu 100% läuft.
Selbst wenn das Notebook tagelang aus war. Sobald man es
anmacht läuft der Lüfter mit 100 % selbst im Bios wenn man ihn frisch angeschaltet hat 

Sie sagt, sie habe mal bei Medion angerufen und die haben ihr eine Tastenkombination gesagt damit sie die automatische Lüfterregelung anschalten kann. Sie weiss diese leider nicht mehr.

Ein erneuter Anruf bei Medion brachte keinen erfolg, da sie sagen der Support für dieses Geräte wurde eingestellt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine
Idee wie diese Tastenkombination lauten könnte ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Ideen


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

Ist denn kein Ventilator oÄ eingezeichnet? Für meine Lüftersteuerung ist das afaik eingezeichnet.


----------



## littledevil85ds (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

Nein ist leider nichts zu sehen ...
Habe schon versucht mit FN + F1 , F3 , F6 und F11 
weil auf diesen Tasten ist gar nichts abgebildet aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

kann mehrere Ursachen haben....
falls im Bios  die Einstellung gibt Lüfter Fan .... ? so ähnlich 
die CPU Treiber sind nicht installiert ? CPU taktet nicht autom runter ..
normalerweise installiert die XP für Intel automatisch,
  es ist kein Grafikkarten Treiber für die On.Bord VGA installiert ?


----------



## littledevil85ds (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

Der Lüfter läuft ja selbst im Bios schon auf 100%.
Im Bios ist leider keine Einstellungen drinne.
Als Prozess ist ein AMD Turion 64 drinne.
Treiber sind auch alle installiert.
Habe ihn extra dafür schon platt gemacht und neuaufgesetzt


----------



## amdintel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

das ist fast normal also bei vielen PCs und Books so,
beim booten , 
wenn man mit Dos bootet oder wenn man im Bios ist,
normales booten win   sollte sich das wieder beruhigen .

 was ist da für ein BS drauf ? ist das bei der Recaver Installation auch so ?

taktet  denn eigentlich die CPU normal runter und bei Volllast auf Max, CPU Mhz 
? ,liegt wahrscheinlich an den Windows Einstellungen und Bios mal kucken ob es so was die Q/C gibt CPU,   Energie Eigenschaften :bei XP muss auf immer auf Notebook eingestellt sein,
bei Vista auf Ausgewogen und bei XP müssen Extra spezielle AMD CPU Treiber installiert sein, bei Vista nicht .


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Medion 96400 Lüfter läuft immer*

in der pdf wird nix von slch einer tastenkombi erwähnt, is der denn im windowsbetrieb auch zu

laut ? hier ist der treiber dl >Medion Deutschland - Service - Treiber & Updates  in´ne mitte 96400 eingeben.


----------

